# Tivo Desktop



## aloysius (Feb 14, 2016)

I've downloaded the Tivo desktop, when I transfer from my TIVO i'm only getting the audio. I have the same Tivo Desktop on another computer and it works fine. Any suggestions? thanks, Joe


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

aloysius said:


> I've downloaded the Tivo desktop, when I transfer from my TIVO i'm only getting the audio. I have the same Tivo Desktop on another computer and it works fine. Any suggestions? thanks, Joe


Since you don't seem to be asking about the piece of hardware known as the TiVo Stream, but about TiVo Desktop software program, you should repost your question in this forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35

with more detail, such as which version of Windows on the PC where it's working and which version on the PC where it's not working, and which version of TiVo Desktop.

Also what model TiVo, and are these Over The Air shows, or off of cable and if so, which cable company in what part of the country.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aloysius said:


> I've downloaded the Tivo desktop, when I transfer from my TIVO i'm only getting the audio. I have the same Tivo Desktop on another computer and it works fine. Any suggestions? thanks, Joe


It sounds like you're missing an MPEG-2 codec. Either that, or you're unknowingly downloading MPEG-4 recordings, in "faster" (transport stream) mode on the "good" PC, and slow (program stream) mode on the "bad" PC.


----------

